# Isopod food?



## Joxer (Jul 11, 2017)

Hey everyone. I've been cultureing isopods for around 2 months now and some are exploding and others are showing signs of steady growth. I've been feeling them Bug Burger, Bug Grub (bio dude), zucchini, and carrots. Was wandering if sliced mushrooms would be ok as well as pieces of bread. I do give them cuttlebone for calcium also.

Thx. Jef


----------



## soulembrace (Aug 28, 2017)

this should help you: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/64919-great-isopod-woodlice-culture-foods.html


----------

